# Mooch: Don't use a battery fresh off the charger when competing



## Alex (18/8/16)

Battery Musing: Don't use a battery fresh off the charger when competing! self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 20 hours ago * by Mooch315

If you want your battery to hit as hard as possible when in a cloud comp then don't use it just off the charger. If you can, take 2-3 five second pulls (or the equivalent) just before competing. This warms up the battery a bit which lowers its internal resistance. The lower resistance means less voltage sag which means your battery will hit a little harder. Not by much, but there is a difference.

Don't wait more than a minute or two after taking those two warmup pulls or your battery will have cooled off again.

Some batteries respond better than others and have a greater change in the voltage sag. Some barely change at all. Check out the graphs below for examples from several batteries. They show 5 second pulls at different discharge current levels, from 30A up to 70A (for the batteries that can handle that). You can see that the voltage sag, i.e., the lowest voltage the battery drops to, isn't as bad for pulses #2-#5. After that the voltage sag starts getting worse again as the battery is being discharged and can't hold its voltage up.

Example pulsed discharge graphs: 

CAUTION: I advise all mech/unregulated mod users not to exceed my MVA rating for any 18650 you're vaping with. It's your choice but if you do and there is a mod malfunction or accidental button press then the battery could be discharged continuously. This could cause it to vent.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...tery_musing_dont_use_a_battery_fresh_off_the/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## StangV2_0 (23/8/16)

Tx for the share!!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/8/16)

Thank for this Alex, very useful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

